# Board cut (the trophy)



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I call this one the trophy slingshot because it has that shape, I applied a dark bees wax to it and it came out with this two tone effect a darker colour where the board has been cut and lighter on the front and back which has only been sanded to take off the dark varnish.I am able to hold it in the pistol grip fashion,and can hook the little finger in the hole in the handle making it even stronger and more stable as it cannot pull to the side when stretching the tubes out. Heres a video of some target practice with it


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, Hawk

very interesting design indeed and very good shooting, no doubt!
But... I reckon you should have been adressing the "Custom Slinghot' post with this topic.
You are an artist, mate!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Hugues your right it is in the wrong section maybe the administrator can move it I wasn't thinking at the time.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It realy looks good now and shoots well .How far away is that can you are shooting at?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

These were the first shots fired with this slingshot it was from 30ft I always use caution when testing them out I cant afford any strays.but I have taken it down the river and fired some shots.I am pleased with this it is accurate shoots long distance and is comfortable to hold,it shoots as well as the dankung that I use, I am in two minds in keeping one for myself but I will be making more.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats a good catty. I liked the setup and the looks of it.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks saxon Im new to making them,taking tips of the forum and giving it my best shot.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

it looks nice! the whole force of the bands last on a small piece of wood, hope it last! be carefull with strong bands.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It seems fine fired a couple of hundred shots with it today.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> it looks nice! the whole force of the bands last on a small piece of wood, hope it last! be carefull with strong bands.


He sent me one they are very strong they would take some braking, ive shredded loads of cans and rats with mine, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's top shelf!







Mind if I try to copy it?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the way you mounted the bands. You have a nice remote collection as well







.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Hawk, pretty cool way of attaching the tubes Bud! Never saw it done like that before on wood-very nice. Flatband


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thankyou for your comments guys very much appreiciated.I got the idea from the Bi-Thor Dankung steel slingshot that I use.Feel free to copy it Dayhiker but I dont know legallly where it stands with Dankung I would not want you to get any repercussions from it.The shape is my design but the way the bands are made up and attatchment style was modified from that slingshot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Thankyou for your comments guys very much appreiciated.I got the idea from the Bi-Thor Dankung steel slingshot that I use.Feel free to copy it Dayhiker but I dont know legallly where it stands with Dankung I would not want you to get any repercussions from it.The shape is my design but the way the bands are made up and attatchment style was modified from that slingshot.


Thanks, Hawk. I just want to make one out of hardwood for meself, that's all. I like that design a lot. (if dankung don't like me copying yours, then i'll just copy one of theirs







)


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh nice look forward to seeing it in hardwood,I would like to make one in hardwood but it is very expensive here,I will have to scout the car boots for a bargain as they have just started up again,you guys have some incredible finishes on your slingshots I would like to see if I could get somewhere near to what you produce I would be happy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I would like to make one in hardwood but it is very expensive here


Dude, check out the cargo pallets -- you can find nice oak, mahogany, poplar and other stuff a lot of the time.
. . . Just watch out for the nails.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a nice shape and I like the change of colour in the wood.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> I would like to make one in hardwood but it is very expensive here


Dude, check out the cargo pallets -- you can find nice oak, mahogany, poplar and other stuff a lot of the time.
. . . Just watch out for the nails.
[/quote]
Thanks Dayhiker what a fool I am I handle good wood pallets everyday we have a stack of broken ones in the yard I only have to ask they will let me take what I want It's a good company to work for.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I sure like that Trophy .


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I see that you made quite a few! They ALL can't be for you!?!







Nice work.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

nice slingshot, the was looks really nice on it


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

snakeshack said:


> I see that you made quite a few! They ALL can't be for you!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they are not all for me I make and sell them on ebay what I do sell enables me to buy more tubing and ammo and blades for the scroll saw,when I first started shooting slingshots not for one moment did I think I would be making them but it is quite addictive once you start.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a great shooting slingshot from here and a very cool design.


----------

